# Greg Oden's 2010-11 Season Is Over



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Portland Trail Blazers center Greg Oden will undergo microfracture surgery on his left knee Friday and will miss the remainder of the 2010-11 season, the team announced Wednesday.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5819493

Wow.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

That is so sad. I can't believe it.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hey, I haven't gave up on Oden though. He's going to come back healthy and dominate!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wishful thinking.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I was definitely on the couch when this news hit. Needed to call up Ron Artest and get the number of his counselor. - grin -

But in all seriousness, with the loss of Oden, and now with B Roy being out indefinitely. It's going to be another hard season on the Blazers all due to injuries.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Basel said:


> Wishful thinking.


The dude is only 22. From what I've read the knee is actually stronger after these surgeries. I have confidence he'll be back and play a whole season. PLEASE!!!


----------



## tradetheo (Feb 24, 2005)

mgb said:


> The dude is only 22. From what I've read the knee is actually stronger after these surgeries. I have confidence he'll be back and play a whole season. PLEASE!!!


How do we know it's stronger, he is never on the court! There is wishful thinking and just plain gullibility, which is what a lot of blazer fans suffer from if they truly believe Oden is better off now after 3 knee surgeries in 4 years.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hmmm, I guess the Please!!!! and happy face didn't give a clue, I guess I'm just gullible.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

It's true that those surgeries actually make Oden's knees stronger. He is only 3 knee surgeries away from having super bullet-proof, tsunami-proof, radiation-proof knees that will last him an eternity. In fact, when he dies half a century later you can put his knees in a glass box and display it all over the world. It will be the single most indestructible artifact that ever existed.


----------

